# Mail from Egypt to UK



## Horus

Hi

You guys seem very helpful here, I am doing some quick calculations.

How much does it cost approx for airmail (small packet rate) if that exists (signature required) for small packets (about 150 - 250 grams) and how long does it take to the UK

I am lead to believe that mail disappears however I would hope signed mail does not disappear as this is for my business.

Also I could not see a post office in Sharm?

Fed Ex etc works out an expensive option, about £25 which means my customers need to bulk order.

Thanks, any help appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> You guys seem very helpful here, I am doing some quick calculations.
> 
> How much does it cost approx for airmail (small packet rate) if that exists (signature required) for small packets (about 150 - 250 grams) and how long does it take to the UK
> 
> I am lead to believe that mail disappears however I would hope signed mail does not disappear as this is for my business.
> 
> Also I could not see a post office in Sharm?
> 
> Fed Ex etc works out an expensive option, about £25 which means my customers need to bulk order.
> 
> Thanks, any help appreciated




I would presume there is a post office in sharm.. you may not have recognised it

I have the feeling that any items you send out from here have to go through customs or at least they must be checked.. I have sent photos by DSL (40) and each and every photo was checked at DSL, this cost me about 70 sterling to go to the USA.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> I would presume there is a post office in sharm.. you may not have recognised it
> 
> I have the feeling that any items you send out from here have to go through customs or at least they must be checked.. I have sent photos by DSL (40) and each and every photo was checked at DSL, this cost me about 70 sterling to go to the USA.


Thanks for your reply.

I have not heard of DSL but DHL perhaps I am wrong

I assume the items would be checked, however they are not prohibited items and have a commodity code; they might be opened by UK Border Agency however again that does not prove problematic

I am not looking for the price of courier like fed ex, DHL etc just normal Egyptian Mail signed for, 150 - 250g, wondering if anyone has experience.

Wonder what customs would have thought about those photos of me in my trunks :shocked:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have not heard of DSL but DHL perhaps I am wrong
> 
> I assume the items would be checked, however they are not prohibited items and have a commodity code; they might be opened by UK Border Agency however again that does not prove problematic
> 
> I am not looking for the price of courier like fed ex, DHL etc just normal Egyptian Mail signed for, 150 - 250g, wondering if anyone has experience.
> 
> Wonder what customs would have thought about those photos of me in my trunks :shocked:




Yes DHL just a typo on my part.
In all honesty there is a good chance your goods will go missing


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes DHL just a typo on my part.
> In all honesty there is a good chance your goods will go missing


I have heard that before, even with signed for?

Is it a case they get stolen in Egypt?


----------



## Beatle

Horus said:


> I have heard that before, even with signed for?
> 
> Is it a case they get stolen in Egypt?


Who knows?

Are you sure that there's a signed for option with Egyptian mail?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I have heard that before, even with signed for?
> 
> Is it a case they get stolen in Egypt?




I do not know if you can send a letter package from here through the post office and have it registered but I would think not and this is the reason when you go to DHL offices they are always busy.


----------



## Horus

Beatle said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Are you sure that there's a signed for option with Egyptian mail?


I have no idea, that's why I am asking unless someone can show me where I can check however I don't read Arabic.

I get signed for mail from Canada, USA, Thailand so I assume Egypt might have it but again complete different country.

Is receiving mail and issue as well?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I have no idea, that's why I am asking unless someone can show me where I can check however I don't read Arabic.
> 
> I get signed for mail from Canada, USA, Thailand so I assume Egypt might have it but again complete different country.
> 
> Is receiving mail and issue as well?




Yes receiving mail is an issue... it can take months but then again I got a letter the other day that only took 5 days but it was an official letter and looked it, birthday cards etc very rarely arrive and even a letter I posted to myself from the U.K has never arrived.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes receiving mail is an issue... it can take months but then again I got a letter the other day that only took 5 days but it was an official letter and looked it, birthday cards etc very rarely arrive and even a letter I posted to myself from the U.K has never arrived.


I won't ask "where do they go" as if you knew you would go and get them, but what do you feel happens to them?


----------



## MaidenScotland

It's not where they go it's why they go missing.

I have always received any official mail that has been sent to me so official mail does not seem to be a problem.

Birthday card, christmas cards, etc.. I could count on one hand the number I have received over the years... go figure


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> It's not where they go it's why they go missing.
> 
> I have always received any official mail that has been sent to me so official mail does not seem to be a problem.
> 
> Birthday card, christmas cards, etc.. I could count on one hand the number I have received over the years... go figure


....sariqa?


----------



## XPATINALEX

Maiden.........Your reply made me laugh.............Remember the Mr Bean where he got so excited at opening the Christmas card he had sent to himself?
Had a picture in my mind of you returning to Cairo and getting all excited cos you had a letter...........from yourself........Milly No Mates!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

XPATINALEX said:


> Maiden.........Your reply made me laugh.............Remember the Mr Bean where he got so excited at opening the Christmas card he had sent to himself?
> Had a picture in my mind of you returning to Cairo and getting all excited cos you had a letter...........from yourself........Milly No Mates!!!!!!




Yes I would have been excited if it had arrived  
I also sent myself a couple of blank c.ds that have never arrived.
I had a box of Terrys chocolate gingers sent as a gift and they too disappeared and I hope the B***** that ate them chocked.
I went to the main office in Dokki and asked them were all my post is going and didn't get an answer or at least a straight answer despite taking along an Egyptian so that the Arabic was spot on.
Strange how the tax man and the National Insurance office in the UK can still get through and I have a theory that because no stamp is on the envelope they know it is official. So my advice is if anyone is sending a birthday card etc don't put a stamp on it


----------



## GM1

I have used signed mail from Egyptian Post, but only for letters. If it was not signed for in Europe, I have received the letters back in Egypt.


----------



## arahman

*Ahmed Abdel Rahman*



Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> You guys seem very helpful here, I am doing some quick calculations.
> 
> How much does it cost approx for airmail (small packet rate) if that exists (signature required) for small packets (about 150 - 250 grams) and how long does it take to the UK
> 
> I am lead to believe that mail disappears however I would hope signed mail does not disappear as this is for my business.
> 
> Also I could not see a post office in Sharm?
> 
> Fed Ex etc works out an expensive option, about £25 which means my customers need to bulk order.
> 
> Thanks, any help appreciated


Wednesday, October 20, 2010
Well
The local post service shall cost you 64LE per parcel (around 6 English pounds), it shall not be lost. As for a post office in Sharm, I am quite sure that it exists, try to ask local person again.
Good luck.
Ahmed


----------



## seawind77

Last month I quit working with DHL and start with TNT due to very competitive prices of them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

arahman said:


> Wednesday, October 20, 2010
> Well
> The local post service shall cost you 64LE per parcel (around 6 English pounds), it shall not be lost. As for a post office in Sharm, I am quite sure that it exists, try to ask local person again.
> Good luck.
> Ahmed




Brilliant Ahmed... 
Can I quote you on that?

Maiden


----------



## arahman

*Ahmed*



MaidenScotland said:


> Brilliant Ahmed...
> Can I quote you on that?
> 
> Maiden


Sure, go ahead, thanks.
Ahmed


----------



## MaidenScotland

arahman said:


> Sure, go ahead, thanks.
> Ahmed




So I can just say Ahmed said this wont go missing?


----------



## arahman

*Ahmed*



MaidenScotland said:


> So I can just say Ahmed said this wont go missing?


You can definitely say so, thanks.
Ahmed


----------



## Horus

I have looked at using the postal system very close and to circumvent Ali Baba and the Postal Thieves I am using a UK to UK drop shipper for my customers and any specific wholesale order from Egypt to UK will go via DHL and I shall stand there while it get's booked in, get the AWB number, name of the person doing it, copies of the AWB bills and take a photo of the packet.

As Egypt is the land of scams I am scared to fall asleep and while wearing my speedos around the pool just in case I find my balls have been removed together with my eyelashes and sold on and when I go looking for them I am told I never needed them anyway

PS put all your mail for the attention of Ahmed it will get there


----------



## arahman

*Ahmed*



MaidenScotland said:


> So I can just say Ahmed said this wont go missing?


Yes with pleaser,
Ahmed


----------



## MaidenScotland

arahman said:


> You can definitely say so, thanks.
> Ahmed


:clap2:


----------



## rianaj

*Letter from Egypt to UK*

Hi 
I would like to get some idea of the time it takes for a letter from
Egypt to the UK (normal post) ?
Some of your experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat

rianaj said:


> Hi
> I would like to get some idea of the time it takes for a letter from
> Egypt to the UK (normal post) ?
> Some of your experiences would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Some never arrive....some arrive in a few days......and some take weeks and some ended up back in my own post box in Egypt and i think that happened because i used to put sticky labels on the back of the envelope with my own address on so that was really complicating things for the Egyptians. If it is anything important it's safest and best to courier it.


----------



## marimar

Hi Rianaj
I have only sent a few letters from Sharm to Holland and to the UK and they used to take anywhere from between two weeks to a month, that's if they got there at all!!! Same for coming from the uk to Sharm, very hit and miss, sometimes i would get my post sometimes not so eventually gave up and got my mail bought over by visiting friends.
And Horus, if you still didn't find the post office in Sharm (and for anyone else who doesn't know where it is), it is in Bank Street in Hadaba!!!
Good luck with your postings!!!


----------

